
Backplane: Simplicity and security through reverse tunnels - mmcclure
https://medium.com/backplane/simplicity-and-security-through-reverse-tunnels-6824d0af3196#.5ptplkdde
======
bmizerany
Backplane founder / CEO here. I started Backplane because I noticed after
leaving Heroku as the first eng hire, then working with users while at CoreOS,
that a lot could be done to fix many problems with service discovery, routing,
traffic shaping, and network security. If you have any questions or comments,
I'll keep an eye on the thread.

~~~
transitorykris
The solution is really elegant, cuts a lot of moving parts out of some
architectures. Are you planning to publish more specific details or open
source packages on h2s?

------
packetized
What's the particular intended use case? At first blush, it sounds a lot like
"circumvent existing security policies with this one trick - secops hate it!"

~~~
bmizerany
Backplane easily replaces the service discovery+custom
agents+elb+nginx+firewall management code+cert management code+...... so if
you have a process instance/scheduler like kubernetes or use auto scalers and
want to save time and headaches and stop dealing with all of the above then
Backplane is for you. The tunneling also allows us to bridge private DCs and
cloud services for those transitioning to the cloud.

~~~
packetized
So, how are security & compliance policies applied within Backplane?

------
jquip
Hey! This really looks tantalizing tbh.. Also love the demo app as start off..
how do you guys plan to monetize this? Pricing plans? Any Robustness metrics?
I saw a reqs/sec meter there so I'm curious..

~~~
bmizerany
I hit reply too soon. Sorry. Regarding robustness: Our tests show we're more
robust that than alternative proxy services with smaller feature sets.

